# Recomends needed.International Schools near Benidorm



## dallasmagic (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi there......I am currently in the process of moving to my house in Spain (Relleu) near Benidorm. I have twins in secondary education and am researching schools in the area.....we are going over in Feb....for 8 days to visit a few. There doesnt seem anywhere on the web where i can find testimonials from parents/carers. Is there anyone on the forum that has experience of an international school in this area and could post their comments? Thank you in advance!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dallasmagic said:


> Hi there......I am currently in the process of moving to my house in Spain (Relleu) near Benidorm. I have twins in secondary education and am researching schools in the area.....we are going over in Feb....for 8 days to visit a few. There doesnt seem anywhere on the web where i can find testimonials from parents/carers. Is there anyone on the forum that has experience of an international school in this area and could post their comments? Thank you in advance!



I dont know of any of our regular posters who have their children in international schools in that area - Have you tried google???

My son goes to one in Málaga, he loves it and is doing well there. I think all international schools are English taught (in the main) and follow the English curriculum and some have the IB facility too

Jo xxx


----------



## Expat_Family (Oct 1, 2009)

Check out the Costa Blanca International College in Benidorm
( costablancacollege dot com )

I don't know that school, so I can't recommend it.

As far google said it seems to be the only International School in the Benidorm area.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

dallasmagic said:


> Hi there......I am currently in the process of moving to my house in Spain (Relleu) near Benidorm. I have twins in secondary education and am researching schools in the area.....we are going over in Feb....for 8 days to visit a few. There doesnt seem anywhere on the web where i can find testimonials from parents/carers. Is there anyone on the forum that has experience of an international school in this area and could post their comments? Thank you in advance!


Hi Dallasmagic,

I'm afraid I'm not in your area either, but my kids started at international school this school year in the Costa del Sol. Like you, I wanted to do as much research as possible, but didn't find much in the way of testimonials for schools in the area. I would recommend that if you are visiting the school, hang around the gates at picking up time and grab a likely looking parent or two! I'm sure they would be only to happy to chat to you about the school.


----------



## dallasmagic (Dec 27, 2009)

lynn said:


> Hi Dallasmagic,
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not in your area either, but my kids started at international school this school year in the Costa del Sol. Like you, I wanted to do as much research as possible, but didn't find much in the way of testimonials for schools in the area. I would recommend that if you are visiting the school, hang around the gates at picking up time and grab a likely looking parent or two! I'm sure they would be only to happy to chat to you about the school.


Thanxs for that.....a good idea!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Hi Dallasmagic,
> 
> I'm afraid I'm not in your area either, but my kids started at international school this school year in the Costa del Sol. Like you, I wanted to do as much research as possible, but didn't find much in the way of testimonials for schools in the area. I would recommend that if you are visiting the school, hang around the gates at picking up time and grab a likely looking parent or two! I'm sure they would be only to happy to chat to you about the school.


IMO thats a good place to find out about a school! The school gates. You can see how the children behave, whether they seem happy, sad. Whether they look polite and well mannered, or whether they look like little monsters..... etc. You can olso see what the parents look like and get an overall feel for the school - as well as asking. Cos the trouble with formal interviews with the heads is you only hear what they want you to and tell you what you want to hear!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

My partner´s children went to several schools in that area. None would get my recommendation and one would definitely not. 

I find it impossible to believe that you have committed to the area without a notion of education. 

The only one I would "consider" again would be Sierra Bernia but that´s a good way from Relleu. Have you tried there? A long way to travel every day but ......


----------



## angela1 (Nov 21, 2009)

dallasmagic said:


> Hi there......I am currently in the process of moving to my house in Spain (Relleu) near Benidorm. I have twins in secondary education and am researching schools in the area.....we are going over in Feb....for 8 days to visit a few. There doesnt seem anywhere on the web where i can find testimonials from parents/carers. Is there anyone on the forum that has experience of an international school in this area and could post their comments? Thank you in advance!




Hi,

I have just returned from that area after spending 3 weeks in Finestrat, very near Relleu. 

Due to the holiday period it wasn't the best time to get information on schools and I will return in order to obtain that information as it's the most important issue in deciding whether we move to Spain. 

I did find out that there were people living in Relleu who sent their children to the local state school in Finestrat. I had a quick look around the outside of this school (a primary for around 3-12ish I would say) and it does look very nice from the outside and it looks a very new purpose built building. I have no idea as to the quality/standard of teaching though. There did appear to be a lot of British children at the school and a lot in the village. 

When I was asking local people (British) about education in the area not one person was able to tell me how good the school was, the proportion that went onto University, the pass marks, league tables etc. I was left with the impression that the people I spoke to hadn't bothered to find out this information and didn't appear to be very interested in their child's education. 

I was actually very disappointed and I now doubt we will be making the move for this reason alone.

My daughter is a very bright 4 year old who already goes to French and Spanish classes. She has the memory of an elephant! I wanted to move to Spain in order to enjoy the weather, outdoor lifestyle, integrate into the Spanish community etc and my daughter would be fluent in both Spanish and English. I am a Solicitor and hope that she one day she will have a profession better than mine. At present we live in an area with the best school in the country and can't see us now leaving that behind. I'm really disapponted with my impression of education (and parents) in that area. 

There are International schools there, Ellians and Lady Elizabeth or something similar. I understand the fees are around 6000 Euros per year. My experience is that when it comes to schools money doesn't necessarily mean better although Ellians did look wonderful.

I would love to hear from people in the area who know the schools, who care about their child's education and can advise on this further. It could (hopefully) well be I have the wrong impression.

If I find anything else I shall update!

Angela


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Angela, tell the world that you are not my alter ego. 

I could have written that word for word. When it comes to education, many would-be expats put it below "How far is to golf course/bar/puticlub, has it got SkyTV and will I really have to learn Spanish?"

BTW I had to change my diaper, "I am a Solicitor and hope that she one day she will have a profession better than mine." Classic 

I am sure you were disappointed but I think that you have started your due diligence and if my child was in the best school in the country I´d definitely want to leave her there.


----------



## angela1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Steve,

I hereby confirm to the world that I have never had any dealings with you in the past in any shape or form!!!!! Trust me, I'm a lawyer!!!!

Glad you enjoyed my posting.

I cannot begin to tell you how diappointed I am following my recent visit. Mentally I was making plans. I was convinced moving to Spain was the best thing for my daughter. Now, I do feel that staying here is better. I am shocked that apart from education it's the British expats that have actually made my decision.

In doing some research I had heard that in some areas there was growing resentment towards the British and sadly, I now understand why.

I will be going back to Spain in a few months for another visit and I will keep coming back to check this site. Hopefully I will be proved wrong!

Warmest Regards
Angela


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi Steve,

I hereby confirm to the world that I have never had any dealings with you in the past in any shape or form!!!!! Trust me, I'm a lawyer!!!!

** If you told me the world is not flat, I´d check! Nothing personal, just 30 odd years of "situations" with your profession. Don´t even get me started on my views on "accountants" or Man City fans. 

Glad you enjoyed my posting.

** Wryly.

I cannot begin to tell you how diappointed I am following my recent visit. Mentally I was making plans. I was convinced moving to Spain was the best thing for my daughter. Now, I do feel that staying here is better. I am shocked that apart from education it's the British expats that have actually made my decision.

** It's a question of priorities. If education is a priority and you are at a top school with a clever child why would you want to move? Whatever we think of your profession, you are in regular employment and are not having to eke a living with illegal airport runs or toilet cleaning (A.K.A villa maintenance). Why not just enjoy the best of Spain as a tourist and come at holidays without having to take some of the rest of the xxxx that goes with it - bureaucracy, education, mañana etc I am guessing you are not from Cowdenbeath or Nidshill in which case, ignore everything I say!! 

In doing some research I had heard that in some areas there was growing resentment towards the British and sadly, I now understand why.

** I am not sure I accept that. Most Spaniards in the expat areas recognise that the North Europeans HAVE brought money. They do not talk about "ghettoes" and although I have heard them talk about "strongholds" it was more ironic than vitriolic! Ask me what they think of latinos and North Africans and we could be having a different conversation!! 

I will be going back to Spain in a few months for another visit and I will keep coming back to check this site. Hopefully I will be proved wrong!

** Why? I hope that you will make the correct decision for you and your family. Good Luck


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

angela1 said:


> I cannot begin to tell you how diappointed I am following my recent visit. Mentally I was making plans. I was convinced moving to Spain was the best thing for my daughter. Now, I do feel that staying here is better. I am shocked that apart from education it's the British expats that have actually made my decision.
> 
> In doing some research I had heard that in some areas there was growing resentment towards the British and sadly, I now understand why.
> 
> I will be going back to Spain in a few months for another visit and I will keep coming back to check this site. Hopefully I will be proved wrong!


Oh Angela! I am sorry that your dreams and plans have been dashed, but I guess that is the purpose of doing your research thoroughly before you make the move. I have to say that where I am in the Costa del Sol, there are a number of fantastic schools, and I am really happy to send my three children to the one we chose. There are plenty of expats here who care about their children's education AND want the better environment and lifestyle for their families that Spain has to offer. My eldest son was attending a grammar school in London before we moved here which regularly made the top 10 state schools in the league tables, so I understand the difficulty of moving a child from a fantastic education in the UK, but that is not the whole picture.
My daughter went to her new friends house yesterday. She has Spanish parents, but goes to the international school with my daughter. I can assure you that there is no resentment to her being English what so ever! We have been welcomed by everyone we have met, and feel so happy with our decision to relocate here. To my mind, an international school that attracts a large proportion of Spanish (as our school does) is one worth looking at.
I know you already own property in Spain, but is there any possiblility that you can think of moving to another area of Spain with better schools?? Perhaps the dream can still be reality! Good luck with what ever decision you make.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

angela1 said:


> I cannot begin to tell you how diappointed I am following my recent visit. Mentally I was making plans. I was convinced moving to Spain was the best thing for my daughter. Now, I do feel that staying here is better. I am shocked that apart from education it's the British expats that have actually made my decision.
> 
> In doing some research I had heard that in some areas there was growing resentment towards the British and sadly, I now understand why.
> 
> I will be going back to Spain in a few months for another visit and I will keep coming back to check this site. Hopefully I will be proved wrong!



I so understand what you're saying. That said I havent found any resentment at all from the Spanish, far from it, they've always been helpful, kind and friendly. I think it very much depends on the area you visited. There are some areas, where the british community think they "rule the roost" and there may well be some bad feeling there. But look deeper, it wont be like that everywhere and how about going there and trying to change that attitude all round???


Jo xx


----------



## angela1 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Many thanks for all your comments.

During my visits to Spain I have never found any resentment from Spanish people. Indeed, when I speak to them in Spanish I feel they always warm to me. No doubt killing themselves laughing at my bad Spanish! I had found this information from some British TV documentary that was made some years ago, it highlighted, tragically, some murders and assaults of ex pats and said that some young Spaniards are resenting the changes made to their country because of Brisish people. 

My husband did however say that perhaps the area were were looking at was not for us and suggested a look at the Costa del Sol. I think we will have a look at that.

Yes Steve, you are right, not from Nitshill! I am lol at your comments! I too dislkie many of my fellow professionals. Some are worse than bankers!

I know what you say about working in Spain, illegal airport runs etc. If we did move over I would not be working. My husband would continue working in the UK. He would be working in the UK for 2 weeks and then fly back to Spain for 3 weeks and so on. The idea is that we would be outdoors so much more. Remember, here in Scotland the central heating is on 10 months of the year!

Warmest Regards to you all.

PS It's really warm today, we are now up at 5 degrees!!!


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

angela1 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Many thanks for all your comments.
> 
> ...


My husband works back in the UK and commutes on a weekly basis. Malaga airport is large and well served for travel back and forward to the UK. I have met several other people who do the commute from Malaga. Why not come down for a visit and see what you think? There are a wealth of varying areas to look at within striking distance of the airport, and there are many international schools in the area as well.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> My husband works back in the UK and commutes on a weekly basis. Malaga airport is large and well served for travel back and forward to the UK. I have met several other people who do the commute from Malaga. Why not come down for a visit and see what you think? There are a wealth of varying areas to look at within striking distance of the airport, and there are many international schools in the area as well.


Yep, I'm the same. We live 20 mins drive from Málaga airport and my husband commutes. We have a house fairly near to Gatwick at the other end so its really no big deal. Yes, there are great schools and great areas all around - theres the costas too if you fancy a bit of sun, sea, sand and - tourists!!LOL

I wish they'd hurry up and finish building the expansion to the damn airport tho - its a bit of a mess if you go there via the back way at the mo

Lynn our lives are so similar arent they lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Lynn our lives are so similar arent they lol!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes Jo, we lead parallel lives!! I suspect there are a number of other families living a similar life living around us don't you? Given the employment situation here, and the exchange rate, it does make a lot of sense for many families to have their income and work in the UK, and base themselves here in the Costa del Sol. We take the view that the daily commute to work in the UK was a grind. Now its just once a week or a fortnight! OK, during the bad weather it has been a bit stressful but for most of the time its been remarkably easy. We went for a walk down by the front this morning and my OH commented that he relaxed immediately he gets off the plane, and it was like a mini break every week! He has a pressurised job in London during the week, and when we were in the UK he never really managed to leave it behind at the weekend. Now our quality of life has dramatically improved.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> Yes Jo, we lead parallel lives!! I suspect there are a number of other families living a similar life living around us don't you? Given the employment situation here, and the exchange rate, it does make a lot of sense for many families to have their income and work in the UK, and base themselves here in the Costa del Sol. We take the view that the daily commute to work in the UK was a grind. Now its just once a week or a fortnight! OK, during the bad weather it has been a bit stressful but for most of the time its been remarkably easy. We went for a walk down by the front this morning and my OH commented that he relaxed immediately he gets off the plane, and it was like a mini break every week! He has a pressurised job in London during the week, and when we were in the UK he never really managed to leave it behind at the weekend. Now our quality of life has dramatically improved.



Mine says the same. He gets stressed occasionally - as you say last week in particular with cancelled and delayed flights. But he finds that when he's at work he can concentrate on that 100% without having to worry about getting home or thinking about the family and then when he's here he can switch off - altho that said, cos its his own business, there are often phone calls to be made from here. 

We certainly see more of him than we did in the UK and he's less distracted and stressed when he's here

Jo xx


----------



## Buenosdiaspet (Feb 13, 2009)

I am very happy with the standard of education our daughters are receiving in an International School about half an hour north of Benidorm (not sure if I am ok to name names but someone has above..!) 

We researched the move and the schools very thoroughly, including placing our eldest in a taster day at both our shortlisted 2 schools (any school that doesnt offer/agree with that we would have walked away! And no our 8 year old didnt get the final choice of her educational future, but her opinions and what she said about the day helped us to decide)

It's such a difficult decision, and hard to research from afar - thats part of the reason I set up the site in my sig - I would say visit all the schools both for formal meetings with the Heads but also to hang about at closing time, try and make contact with as many parents as possible, and try and help your kids make connections and friendships to help them prepare for their move

BDP x


----------

